

Why Night Owls Are More Intelligent Than Morning Larks - gmays
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/201005/why-night-owls-are-more-intelligent-morning-larks

======
hyde
Besides showing a correlation there's no answer to the "Why" question.

